# S-Works Tarmac vs. BMC Teammachine SRL01 2014 - Cervelo R5 2014



## Sbccbs (May 29, 2014)

Hi,

I sold my road bike earlier this week and plan to buy a new one within the near future.

My old bike was a S-Works Tarmac which I have been very happy with (I like the way it rides).

The safe choice would therefore be to go for a new Tarmac.

However I like to try something new from time to time and are therefore also considering the BMC and the Cervelo.

I have had the chance to do a quick test ride of the Cervelo and liked it very much but the circumstances did not really allow me to do an in-depth test. Having read various posts about the Cervelo on the internet I am a little bit concerned whether it is less of an allrounder compared to the Tarmac and BMC. For me capabilities on flats will be eqally important to capabilities to climb (prefer climbs but live in a country where flats are the norm)

I like the simplicity of the Cervelo and is very tempted by this bike.

I will not have a chance to do a proper testride of the BMC which puts that one lowest on my list (allthough I like what I have been able to read in the many reviews of this bike).

I would go for the same configuration with all of them (Zipp 303 and Dura Ace DI2). I have received offers for all of them and they are within the same range (i.e. price will not be the deciding factor).

Any experiences as to how the Cervelo and BMC compares to the Tarmac and in particular how the Cervelo performs on flats would be greatly appreciated.

Also if anyone can point me to tests or reviews of the Cervelo R5 2014 it would be greatly appreciated. I have only been able to find a few reviews which do no more than repeating the marketing material.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

All 3 bikes have different geometries, so I'd let which one fits me best be the winner.

The Tarmac is very long and low.
The SLR01 is middle of the road between race and endurance.
The R5 is high and short, an endurance geometry.

The R5 fits me best, the SLR01 I can make work and the Tarmac is too racey for me.

The R5 seems to be just fine on the flats. Not an aero bike, but very lightweight and not skimping on aerodynamics at all. None of the bikes really are flat land bikes, they're all climbing/GC bikes. Each company has their own aero bike, not listed here, so really you've picked three of the same kind.

Which again brings me back to geometry. If the Cervelo is comfortable to you, the Tarmac probably will not be. It's quite a bit longer and lower. Go test ride one to see.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Unless you have an outlier fit, any of those three can accommodate the exact same fit with proper selection of frame size, components, and setup. Second order effects like weight distribution will have very small effects. All three function very well. Probably the biggest factor is what appeals to you the most with respect to cosmetics, reputation and cachet.


----------



## Sbccbs (May 29, 2014)

Thanks.

Managed to do a sligtly longer rides on the Cervelo yesterday. Like the bike very much.

By removing the spacers I can more or less replicate the riding position on my old Tarmac where I used spacers.

However I learned yesterday that the Cervelo is not compatible with the Dura Ace crank set unless you install some kind of adapter.

Anyone having experiences with using such an adapter? Does it work, does ir require maintenance, does it lower the stiffnees etc.?

I was told that the Rotor crankset works perfectly fine but prefer running a full group set.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I have an R5, I'm buying a SLR01 and the Tarmac is just too long and low for me.

You can probably slam the stem on the R5 seeing how it has the highest stack of the three, much higher than the Tarmac.

As for the crank, you are correct. I am running adapters to use a Shimano crank, and there's zero issues. No maintenance that's special at all, it works perfect and I can't comment on the stiffness because it's all I've had on the bike. Shimano cranks are very stiff and the connection is solid so I don't forsee any problems in the future. I would have much preferred a threaded bottom bracket though.

I hear you, I'm not into the Rotor crankset. I'm not into mixing and matching drivetrain parts anymore, I'm over it. So in short you'll be just fine running a Dura-Ace crank on the Cervélo, shouldn't be any issues at all.

Wheels Manufacturing BBRight to Shimano Crank Adapter


----------



## Sbccbs (May 29, 2014)

Good to hear.

Are you replacing your R5 with a SLR01? If so, may I ask what the reason behind this is?

As mentioned in my initial post, I have considered the SRL01 myself, but unfortunately not been able to test ride it.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I'll be replacing it on the vast majority of my rides but I'll keep the R5 stabled up. I plan to have it as a group ride/sportive bike to use. The SLR01 I'm going to want to keep a little more protected and I'll use that as my training/local rides bike.

The SLR01 fits me a little better. The R5 is maxed out for me as it is. What that means is I'm at the limit of it's geometry. I have the stem slammed down as far as it will go with a -6 100mm stem on it. As time goes on my core strength will undoubtedly improve and I'll probably want to go lower. At first I'll do a -10 degree stem but I don't like anything more than that. I'll have 30mm of spacers under the stem on the SLR01 to start with (includes bearing cap) so that makes for easy future adjustment as I age. 

I've only test ridden a SLR01, we had 2 in my size in our shop but both are sold and we can't get any more right now. I took one on a brutal 40 mile test ride where we climbed over 5000 feet before turning around and coming right back down. I beat my PR on that climb by almost a minute and I wasn't trying for it, I was feeling pretty good at the top. The power transfer is what the BMC seems to have an edge on. I guess that would mean the rear triangle is stiffer. In terms of compliance I couldn't tell a difference. I find them both, and most bikes for that matter fairly comfortable.

I want the SLR01 because of what I feel is superior climbing performance. I only test rode one twice and only really gave it a good test once, but it was enough for me. I spend so much time climbing I feel it's the most important characteristic to me personally. 

The SLR01 is more of a race bike, like I noted above there's a 25mm difference in stack height. Well I guess it's more of a race geometry, but it feels like an endurance bike. I consider the R5 to be an endurance bike by the way due to it's geometry. But even though it's more aggressive it's still every bit as good all around and even better in the mountains in my opinion. 

The weight is why I want the SLR01 instead of the SLR02. If weight wasn't a big concern I'd rather have the SLR02. I don't mind the alloy dropouts and I prefer a round seat tube and seat post to be honest. This, for me, is all about going up steep gradients though.


----------



## Sbccbs (May 29, 2014)

Have now invested in a new bike.

I decided to go for the R5. However, as my LBS did not have any R5, I was offered the RCA at small premium. I was not strong enough to reject that offer.

I have had the RCA for seven days now and are very happy.

I have gone from a S-Works Tarmac size 56 to a RCA size 54 which - due the way the bikes have been set up - basically means that I am now in a more aggressive riding position than I have been used to previously.

Got the RCA built with Dura Ace DI2, Zipp 303 and 3T components.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, congratulations. 
It took me 9 months to pay off an R5, I couldn't imagine paying for an RCA.
I too have an aggressive setup on the bike because it's an endurance geometry but I like it, I don't find the steering slow because of it. Once you get some time on it I'd love to hear a review.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> I've only test ridden a SLR01, we had 2 in my size in our shop but both are sold and we can't get any more right now.


I'm gonna take a wild guess and say you are in Boulder. If so, I would check with Cafe Velo and see if they have your size. They just might.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Congratulations. Very nice bike.


----------

